# What is he?



## tracyl33 (Mar 14, 2016)

Don't know what kind of rooster this is can any one tell me?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I have no clue but I can't let this go by without saying he is absolutely gorgeous. 

His feathers make me think there's a soft feathered bird some where in his background.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

He kind of looks like a blue Andalusian.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I would like one of those.


----------



## tracyl33 (Mar 14, 2016)

He is, thank you. I bought him because I liked his different unique color patterns


----------



## tracyl33 (Mar 14, 2016)

I wish I knew what breed he was though


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yeah, it sure would be nice to create more like him. 

Check out the Andalusian pics on line. Patty has some, I think, so she just might have him pegged.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

He has Andalusian in him. If he's big I would guess a Blue Jersey Giant.


----------



## tracyl33 (Mar 14, 2016)

You right I looked at the pics of the blue jersey Giants on line and a couple of the pics look like him, ever characteristic plus he is a big rooster.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Ah ha! Now you can make more of him with the right girls.

And please put a warning that I might have to have one or ten just like him so I'll be ready for it. FYI, I stopped breeding chickens some years back. I'm now just waiting for all that is left to die out. But that doesn't mean I don't want more.


----------



## tracyl33 (Mar 14, 2016)

Yeah I need to find some Jersey Giant hens. I have some Brahma and Australorp hens right now.


----------

